# Visited World Heritage Sites



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I don't know if it's done before (didn't find a topic like that in this section). But after the UNESCO thread I thought it could be an idea to list your visits to its heritage sites and start with mine

*Europe:*

Austria
* Historic Centre of the City of Salzburg (1996)
* Hallstatt–Dachstein Salzkammergut Cultural Landscape (1997)

Denmark
* Kronborg Castle (2000)

Finland
* Fortress of Suomenlinna, near Helsinki (1991)
* Old Rauma, the wooden city centre of Rauma (1991)
* Struve Geodetic Arc (2005) 

France
* Decorated Grottoes of the Vézère Valley (1979)
* Mont Saint Michel and its Bay (1979)
* Château and Park of Versailles (1979)
* Vézelay, Church and Hill (1979)
* Roman and Romanesque Monuments of Arles (1981)
* Roman Theatre and its Surroundings and the Triumphal Arch of Orange (1981)
* Pont du Gard, Roman Aqueduct (1985)
* Strasbourg–Grande Île (1988)
* Paris, Banks of the Seine (1991)
* Bourges Cathedral (1992)
* Historic Centre of Avignon (1995)
* Canal du Midi (1996)
* Historic Fortified City of Carcassonne (1997)
* Historic Site of Lyon (1998)
* The Loire Valley between Sully-sur-Loire and Chalonnes-sur-Loire (2000)
* City of Bordeaux (2007)

Germany
* Cologne Cathedral
* Hanseatic City of Lübeck
* Museum Island (Museumsinsel), Berlin
* Palaces and Parks of Potsdam and Berlin (including Schloß Sanssouci)
* Speyer Cathedral
* Upper Middle Rhine Valley, the Rhine Gorge
* Würzburg Residence, with the Court Gardens and Residence Square

Greece
* Acropolis, Athens
* Archaeological Site of Delphi
* Archaeological Site of Epidaurus
* Archaeological Sites of Mycenae and Tiryns
* Meteora
* Mystras

Holy See
* Historic Centre of Rome, the Properties of the Holy See in Rome Enjoying Extraterritorial Rights and Basilica of Saint Paul Outside the Walls (1980, 1990) — transboundary property, shared with Italy.
* Vatican City (1984)

Republic of Ireland
* Skellig Michael (1996)

Italy
* Assisi, the Basilica of San Francesco d'Assisi and other Franciscan Sites
* City of Verona
* Historic Centre of Florence
* Historic Centre of Siena
* Piazza del Duomo, Pisa
* Venice and its Lagoon

The Netherlands
* Schokland and Surroundings — in Noordoostpolder (1995)
* Defence Line of Amsterdam — a ring of forts and land that could be flooded around Amsterdam (1996)
* Rietveld Schröderhuis (Rietveld Schröder House), Utrecht (2000)

Norway
* Bryggen (1979)
* Rock Drawings at Alta (1985)

Portugal
* Monastery of the Hieronymites and Belém Tower in Lisbon (1983)
* Cultural Landscape of Sintra (1995)

Russian Federation (European Russia)
* Kremlin and Red Square, Moscow

Slovenia
* Škocjan Caves (1986)

Spain
* Alhambra, Generalife and Albayzín, Granada (1984, 1994)
* Works of Antoni Gaudí (1984, 2005)
* Palau de la Música Catalana and the Hospital de Sant Pau, Barcelona (1997)
* Archaeological Ensemble of Tarraco in Tarragona (2000)

Sweden
* Laponian area, Swedish Lapland (1996)

Switzerland

* Benedictine Convent of Saint John at Müstair (1983)
* Abbey of St. Gall (1983)
* Old City of Berne (1983)
* Three Castles, Defensive Wall and Ramparts of the Market-town of Bellinzona (2000)
* Jungfrau–Aletsch–Bietschhorn (2001)
* Monte San Giorgio (2003)
* Lavaux (2007)

United Kingdom
* Blenheim Palace
* Canterbury Cathedral, St. Augustine's Abbey and St. Martin's Church
* Cornwall and West Devon Mining Landscape
* Durham Castle and Durham Cathedral
* Frontiers of the Roman Empire: Hadrian's Wall
* Old Town and New Town of Edinburgh
* Stonehenge, Avebury and Associated Sites
* Studley Royal Park — including the Ruins of Fountains Abbey
* Tower of London
* Westminster Abbey, Palace of Westminster, Westminster School and Saint Margaret's Church
* Dorset and East Devon Coast (Jurassic Coast)
* Giant's Causeway and Causeway Coast

*Asia*

Indonesia
* Borobudur Temple Compounds
* Prambanan Temple Compounds
* Tropical Rainforest Heritage of Sumatra, including Gunung Leuser National Park, Kerinci Seblat National Park and Bukit Barisan Selatan National Park

*Americas*

Argentina
* Iguazú National Park, home of Iguazu Falls

Brazil
* Atlantic Forest Southeast Reserves
* Historic Town of Ouro Preto
* Iguaçu National Park
* Sanctuary of Bom Jesus do Congonhas

United States
* Statue of Liberty - New York


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Where can you find a full list of the heritage sites by country?


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Unfortunately, I have only been in some of the Spanish ones.

Spain
* Burgos Cathedral (1984)
* Escorial Monastery and Site of the El Escorial, Madrid (1984)
* Works of Antoni Gaudí (1984, 2005)
* Altamira Cave (1985)
* Monuments of Oviedo and the Kingdom of Asturias (1985, 1998)
* Historic City of Toledo (1986)
* Old Town of Cáceres (1986)
* Cathedral, Alcázar and Archivo de Indias in Seville (1987)
* Old City of Salamanca (1988)
* Route of Santiago de Compostela (1993)
* Doñana National Park (1994)
* Historic Walled Town of Cuenca (1996)
* San Millán Yuso and Suso Monasteries (1997)
* Rock-Art of the Mediterranean Basin on the Iberian Peninsula (1998)
* Archaeological Ensemble of Tarraco in Tarragona (2000)
* Roman Walls of Lugo (2000)
* Vizcaya Bridge (2006)



> Where can you find a full list of the heritage sites by country?


Wikipedia I suppose


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
thanks!

*China*
The Great Wall (1987) 
Imperial Palaces of the Ming and Qing Dynasties in Beijing (the Forbidden City) (1987) and Shenyang (Mukden Palace) (2004) 
Peking Man Site at Zhoukoudian, Beijing municipality (1987) 
Summer Palace, an Imperial Garden in Beijing (1998) 
Temple of Heaven: an Imperial Sacrificial Altar in Beijing (1998) 

*Czech Republic*
Historic Centre of Prague (1992) 

*Denmark*
Jelling Runic Stones, mounds and church (1994) 
Roskilde Cathedral (1995) 
Kronborg Castle (2000) 

*France*
Mont Saint Michel and its Bay (1979) 
Historic Centre of Avignon (1995) 

*Germany*
Frontiers of the Roman Empire
Hanseatic City of Lübeck 
Luther Memorials in Eisleben and Wittenberg 
Museum Island (Museumsinsel), Berlin 
Palaces and Parks of Potsdam and Berlin (including Schloß Sanssouci) 
Wartburg Castle 

*Italy*
Historic Centre of Rome

*Luxembourg*
City of Luxembourg

*Malawi*
Chongoni Rock Art Area 
Lake Malawi National Park 

*The Netherlands*
Defence Line of Amsterdam

*Norway*
Urnes Stave Church (1980) 
West Norwegian Fjords - Geirangerfjord and Nærøyfjord (2005) 

*Poland*
Kraków's Historical Centre (1978) 
Wieliczka Salt Mine (1978) 
Former Nazi German Concentration Camp Auschwitz-Birkenau, near Oświęcim (1979) 
Historical Centre of Warsaw (1980)

*Top 3 favorites:*
1. Great Wall
2. Lake Malawi
3. Mont Saint Michel


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's see...

*America*
*Historic District of Quebec City, Canada
*Ancient Maya City of Calakmul, Campeche, Mexico
*Historic Fortified Town of Campeche, Campeche, Mexico
*Pre-Hispanic City of Chichén Itzá, Mexico
*Sian Ka'an biosphere reserve, Quintana Roo, Mexico
*Historic Area of Willemstad, Inner City and Harbour, Netherlands Antilles
*Everglades National Park - Florida, USA
*Statue of Liberty - New York, USA

*Europe*
*Frontiers of the Roman Empire: Upper German & Rhaetian Limes and Hadrian's Wall — shared between Germany and the United Kingdom
*Historic Centre of Rome, the Properties of the Holy See in that City Enjoying Extraterritorial Rights (Vatican City) and Basilica of Saint Paul Outside the Walls — shared between the Holy See and Italy
*Historic Centre of the City of Salzburg, Austria
*Grand Place / Grote Markt, Brussels, Belgium
*Major Town Houses of Victor Horta in Brussels (Hôtel Tassel, Hôtel Solvay, Hôtel van Eetvelde, and Maison & Atelier Horta), Belgium
*Historic Centre of Prague, Czech Republic
*Paris, Banks of the Seine, France
*Acropolis, Athens, Greece
*Vatican City 
*18th Century Royal Palace at Caserta with the Park, the Aqueduct of Vanvitelli and the San Leucio Complex, Italy
*Archæological Areas of Pompeii, Herculaneum and Torre Annunziata, Italy
*Church and Dominican Convent of Santa Maria delle Grazie with "The Last Supper" by Leonardo da Vinci, Italy
*City of Verona, Italy
*Early Christian Monuments of Ravenna, Italy
*Etruscan Necropolises of Cerveteri and Tarquinia, Italy
*Ferrara, City of the Renaissance and its Po Delta, Italy
*Genoa: Le Strade Nuove and the system of the Palazzi dei Rolli, Italy
*Historic Centre of the City of Pienza, Italy
*Historic Centre of Florence, Italy
*Historic Centre of Naples, Italy
*Historic Centre of San Gimignano, Italy
*Historic Centre of Siena, Italy
*Residences of the Royal House of Savoy (Turin and its province), Italy
*Villa Adriana (Tivoli), Italy
*Villa d'Este (Tivoli), Italy
*Kraków's Historical Centre, Poland
*Wieliczka Salt Mine, Poland
*Former Nazi German Concentration Camp Auschwitz-Birkenau, near Oświęcim, Poland
*Centennial Hall in Wrocław, Poland
*Monastery of Batalha, Portugal
*Monastery of the Hieronymites and Belém Tower in Lisbon, Portugal
*Cultural Landscape of Sintra, Portugal
*Works of Antoni Gaudí, Spain
*Palau de la Música Catalana and the Hospital de Sant Pau, Barcelona, Spain
*Ibiza, Biodiversity and Culture, Spain
*Drottningholm Palace, Theatre, and Royal Domain, Sweden
*Birka and Hovgården, Sweden
*Hanseatic town of Visby, Sweden
*Skogskyrkogården, Sweden
*Abbey of St. Gall, Switzerland
*Historic Areas of Istanbul, Turkey
*Blenheim Palace, UK
*City of Bath, UK
*Maritime Greenwich, UK
*Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew, UK
*Stonehenge, Avebury and Associated Sites, UK
*Tower of London, UK

*Asia*
*Göreme National Park and the Rock Sites of Cappadocia, Turkey
*Hierapolis–Pamukkale, Turkey


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

UNESCO sites that I have visited:

CANADA:

Canadian Rocky Mountain Parks
Dinosaur Provincial Park
Gros Morne National Park
Historic District of Quebec City
Niagara Escarpment (UNESCO Biosphere Reserve)
Old Town Lunenburg
Rideau Canal

UNITED STATES:

Great Smoky Mountains National Park
Yellowstone National Park 

UNITED KINGDOM:

Stonehenge
Tower Of London
Westminster Abbey


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

*Belgium*
Historic center of Brugge

*Bosnia*
Old bridge area of the old city of Mostar

*China*
Imperial palaces of the Ming and Qing Dynasties in Beijing
Mausoleum of the First Qin Emperor
The Great Wall
Old Town of Lijiang
Summer palace, imperial garden in Beijing
Temple of Heaven in Beijing
Mount Qingcheng and the Dujiangyan Irrigation system
South China Karst

*Croatia*
Historic city of Trogir

*Egypt*
Ancient Thebes with its Necropolis
Historic Cairo
Memphis and its Necropolis - Pyramids
Nubian Monuments - Abu Simbel

*France*
Paris - Banks of the Seine

*Germany*
Zollverein Coal Mine

*Guatemala*
Antigua
Tikal National Park

*Honduras*
Copan

*Honduras*
Budapest

*India*
Agra Fort
Taj Mahal
Fatehpur Sikri
Khajuraho

*Italy*
Historic Center of Rome
Historic Center of Florence
Historic Center of Siena
Historic Center of Pienza
Assisi Basilica of San Francesco

*Mexico*
Historic Center of Mexico City
Monte Alban
Palenque
Chichen Itza
Historic Fortified Town of Campeche

*Nepal*
Kathmandu Valley
Royal Chitwan National Park

*Netherlands*
Defence line of Amsterdam (Until now the only thing in my country i've visited)

*Poland*
Cracow Historic Center
Wieliczka Salt Mine
Auschwitz Birkenau

*Portugal*
Torre Belem in Lisbon

*Spain*
Works of Antoni Gaudi (just returned from a holiday in Barcelona :banana: : pictures)

*Turkey*
Historic Areas of Istanbul

*United Kingdom*
Tower of London
Old and New Towns of Edinburgh
New Lanark


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

*Australia*


Great Barrier Reef (Qld)
Uluru-Kata Tjuta (NT)
Cape Tribulation/ Daintree Rainforest (Qld)
Blue Mountains (NSW)
Western Tasmanian Wilderness Area (Tas.)


Royal Exhibition Buildings (Melbourne, Victoria)
Sydney Opera House (Sydney, NSW)

*New Zealand*


Tongariro National Park


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Germany
- Hanseatic City of Lübeck
- Museum Island (Museumsinsel), Berlin

Italy
- City of Verona
- Piazza del Duomo, Pisa
- Venice and its Lagoon
- Archaeological area of Agrigento
- Botanical Garden, Padua

Poland
- Historical Centre of Warsaw

Turkey
- Historic areas of Istanbul

Slovenia
- Škocjan Caves (1986)

Spain
- Works of Antoni Gaudí (1984, 2005)
- Palau de la Música Catalana, Barcelona (1997)

United Kingdom
- Tower of London
- Westminster Abbey

Czech Republic
- Historic Centre of Prague

Except of the Skocjan Caves I wasn't aware of the status as a world heritage site. And actually I could care less.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Oelanddk said:


> Where can you find a full list of the heritage sites by country?


here


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Well i have only been in a few, this should be the list

Belgium:

Grand Place, Brussels

Lifts on the old Canal du Centre, Antwerp

Historic Centre of Bruges

Greece:

Acropolis, Athens

Archaeological Site of Delphi

Archaeological Site of Epidaurus

Meteora

Old Town of Corfu

Palaeochristian and Byzantine Monuments of Thessaloniki


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Italy*

Historic Centre of Rome, the Properties of the Holy See in that City Enjoying Extraterritorial Rights and San Paolo Fuori le Mura (1980, 1990) 

Historic Centre of Florence (1982) 

Piazza del Duomo, Pisa (1987)

Venice and its Lagoon (1987) 

Historic Centre of San Gimignano (1990) 

City of Vicenza and the Palladian Villas of the Veneto (1994, 1996) 

Ferrara, City of the Renaissance, and its Po Delta (1995, 1999) 15

Historic Centre of Siena (1995) 

Early Christian Monuments of Ravenna (1996)

Botanical Garden (Orto Botanico), Padua (1997) 

Archaeological Area and the Patriarchal Basilica of Aquileia (1998) 

Historic Centre of Urbino (1998) 

Assisi, the Basilica of San Francesco and Other Franciscan Sites (2000) 

City of Verona (2000) 

Syracuse and the Rocky Necropolis of Pantalica (2005) 

Genoa: Le Strade Nuove and the system of the Palazzi dei Rolli (2006)


*Austria*

Historic Centre of the City of Salzburg (1996) 

Palace and Gardens of Schönbrunn (1996) 

Historic Centre of Vienna (2001) 


*Croatia*

Episcopal Complex of the Euphrasian Basilica in the Historic Centre of Poreč (1997) 



*France*

Chartres Cathedral (1979) 

Palace and Park of Versailles (1979) 

Arles, Roman and Romanesque Monuments (1981) 

Pont du Gard (Roman Aqueduct) (1985) 

Paris, Banks of the Seine (1991)

Historic Centre of Avignon: Papal Palace, Episcopal Ensemble and Avignon Bridge (1995) 


*Holy See*

Vatican City (1984)


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Hmm I don't know if I've been to many ones, let's see:

*Brazil*

Historic Centre of Salvador de Bahia (1985)
Iguaçu National Park (1986)

*Canada*

Historic District of Old Québec (1985)
The Rideau Canal (2007)

*Italy*

Historic Centre of Rome, the Properties of the Holy See in that City Enjoying Extraterritorial Rights and San Paolo Fuori le Mura (1980, 1990) * 14

*Portugal*

Monastery of the Hieronymites and Tower of Belém in Lisbon (1983)
Cultural Landscape of Sintra (1995)

*Spain*

Historic City of Toledo (1986)

*United States*

Statue of Liberty (1984)

*Uruguay*

Historic Quarter of the City of Colonia del Sacramento (1995)

That's it!


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Liverpool Pier Head


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I visited one just yesterday, my local World Heritage Site at Ironbridge Gorge, Shropshire, UK.



















My full list is:

*United Kingdom*

Castles and Town Walls of King Edward I in Gwynedd: Harlech, Beaumaris, Caernarfon and Conwy
City of Bath 
Durham Castle and Durham Cathedral 
Frontiers of the Roman Empire: Hadrian's Wall
Ironbridge Gorge 
Liverpool - Maritime Mercantile City 
Maritime Greenwich 
Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew 
Stonehenge, Avebury and Associated Sites 
Tower of London 
Westminster Abbey, Palace of Westminster, Westminster School and Saint Margaret's Church 

*Spain*

Alhambra, Generalife and Albayzín, Granada
Works of Antoni Gaudí
Cathedral, Alcázar and Archivo de Indias in Seville
Palau de la Música Catalana and the Hospital de Sant Pau, Barcelona 

*Malta*

City of Valletta

*Italy*

Historic Centre of Rome, the Properties of the Holy See in that City Enjoying Extraterritorial Rights, and Basilica of Saint Paul Outside the Walls

*Holy See*

Vatican City

*Germany*

Cologne Cathedral
Upper Middle Rhine Valley, the Rhine Gorge 

*France*

Chartres Cathedral
Château and Park of Versailles
Palace and Park of Fontainebleau
Roman and Romanesque Monuments of Arles
Cathedral of Notre-Dame, Former Abbey of Saint-Remi and Palace of Tau, Reims
Paris, Banks of the Seine
Historic Centre of Avignon
The Loire Valley between Sully-sur-Loire and Chalonnes-sur-Loire
City of Bordeaux

*Bulgaria*

Rila Monastery

*Belgium*

Grand Place / Grote Markt, Brussels
Historic Centre of Bruges
Major Town Houses of Victor Horta in Brussels (Hôtel Tassel, Hôtel Solvay, Hôtel van Eetvelde, and Maison & Atelier Horta)

*USA*

Grand Canyon National Park - Arizona 
Great Smoky Mountains National Park - Tennessee and North Carolina
Statue of Liberty - New York 

*Australia*

Great Barrier Reef 
Greater Blue Mountains Area 
Sydney Opera House


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't remember...

Umm...

-Stonehenge
-Historic city of Bayeux 
-Vatican City
-Hadrian's Wall
-Statue of Liberty
-Smoky Mountains
-Tower of London
-Westminster Abbey
-Topkapi Palace
-Blenheim Palace
-Banks of the Seine
-Works of Gaudi..

All I can think of now. 

I have been to LOADS more.


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

My own city,evora:cheers:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*EUROPE:
Austria:*
Historic Centre of the City of Salzburg (1996)
Palace and Gardens of Schönbrunn (1996) (Every week. :lol: I live 5 mins away...)
Hallstatt–Dachstein Salzkammergut Cultural Landscape (1997)
Semmering Railway (1998)
Historic Centre of Graz (1999)
Wachau Cultural Landscape (2000)
Cultural Landscape of Fertõ/Neusiedlersee (2001) — transboundary property, shared with Hungary
Historic Centre of Vienna (2001)
That's all in Austria. 

*Croatia:*
Historic Complex of Split with the Palace of Diocletian (1979)
Historic City of Trogir (1997)

*Czech Rep.:*
Historic Centre of Český Krumlov (1992)
Historic Centre of Prague (1992)

*France:*
Paris, Banks of the Seine (1991)

*Germany:*
Museum Island (Museumsinsel), Berlin
Palaces and Parks of Potsdam and Berlin (including Schloß Sanssouci)

*Holy See:*
Historic Centre of Rome, the Properties of the Holy See in Rome Enjoying Extraterritorial Rights and Basilica of Saint Paul Outside the Walls (1980, 1990) — transboundary property, shared with Italy. 
Vatican City (1984)

*Hungary:*
Budapest, including the Banks of the Danube, the Buda Castle Quarter, the Andrássy Avenue and the Millennium Underground (1987, 2002)

*Ireland:*
Archaeological Ensemble of Newgrange (1993)

*Italy:*
Archæological Area and the Patriarchal Basilica of Aquileia
Assisi, the Basilica of San Francesco d'Assisi and other Franciscan Sites
City of Verona 
Historic Centre of the City of Pienza
Historic Centre of Florence
Historic Centre of Naples
Historic Centre of Rome, the Properties of the Holy See in that City Enjoying Extraterritorial Rights, and Basilica of Saint Paul Outside the Walls (1980, 1990) — transboundary property, shared with the Holy See
Historic Centre of San Gimignano
Historic Centre of Siena
Piazza del Duomo, Pisa 
Portovenere, Cinque Terre, and their Islands (Palmaria, Tino and Tinetto)
Val d'Orcia
Venice and its Lagoon 

*Portugal:*
Monastery of the Hieronymites and Belém Tower in Lisbon (1983)

*Spain:*
Works of Antoni Gaudí (1984, 2005)

*Turkey:*
Historic Areas of Istanbul (1985)
Hierapolis–Pamukkale (1988)

*United Kingdom:*
Stonehenge, Avebury and Associated Sites 
Tower of London
Westminster Abbey, Palace of Westminster, Westminster School and Saint Margaret's Church

*NORTH AMERICA:
Canada:*
Canadian Rocky Mountain Parks
Historic District of Quebec City
Kluane-Wrangell-St. Elias-Glacier Bay-Tatshenshini-Alsek (partially in the USA)
Old Town Lunenburg
Waterton-Glacier International Peace Park (union of Waterton Lakes (Canada) and Glacier (USA) parks)

*USA:*
Everglades National Park - Florida
Grand Canyon National Park - Arizona
Hawaii Volcanoes National Park - Hawaii 
Kluane/Wrangell-St. Elias/Glacier Bay/Tatshenshini-Alsek Park - Alaska and British Columbia, Canada 
Mesa Verde National Park - Colorado 
Redwood National Park - California 
Waterton-Glacier International Peace Park (union of Waterton Lakes (Canada) and Glacier (U.S.) parks) - Montana & Alberta, Canada 
Yellowstone National Park - Wyoming and extends into Montana and Idaho 
Yosemite National Park - California 

*AFRICA:
South Africa:*
Drakensberg Park 

*Tunisia:*
Site of Carthage

*AUSTRALASIA:
Australia:*
Sydney Opera House

*New Zealand:*
Te Wahipounamu - South West New Zealand (Aoraki/Mount Cook National Park, Westland/Tai Poutini National Park, Mount Aspiring National Park and Fiordland National Park)
Tongariro National Park


----------

